# Welche Elektrische Bootswinde



## Chips (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen E-Bootswinde.

Nach 5 Jahren manuellem Kurbeln beim slippen bin ich es leid, zu zweit geht es ja noch mit abwechselnd Kurbeln, 
aber alleine wird es verdammt anstrengend und jünger werde ich auch nicht

Das Boot 5,70m lang und wiegt mit Motor und zubehör ca. 1000kg. Trailer ist ein 1800kg Brenderup Premium.

Bin bei der Suche auf diese hier gestossen, kennt die jemand oder kann mir andere passende Modelle vorschlagen....








						Bootswinde Elektrisch Seilwinde Warrior C3500 A 1,6 t 12 V
					

Bootswinde Elektrisch Seilwinde Boot Trailer Anhänger Warrior C3500 A 1,6 t 12 V mit Kunststoffseil auf seilwinden-direkt.de kaufen. Günstiger Versand ✔




					www.seilwinden-direkt.de
				




Reicht für die Stromversorgung meine Autobatterie (66 Ampere) aus???

Gruß
Chips


----------



## trollmänchen (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo Chips
Ich war in der gleichen Situation - zu alt - zu schwach - dauert alles zulang.
Habe aus diesen Grund mir eine Beschafft und auf meine Bedürfnisse aufgebaut.
Die Winde ist nur beim Trailern aufgebaut = Flexibler beim Transport und falls sie ausfällt kann ich noch mit der Handwinde arbeiten.
Zu deiner Frage mit der Batterie wenn diese io ist dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Aber das Kabel von der Winde zur Batterie sollte ähnlich wie ein Starthilfekabel also ab 35mm Querschnitt haben - und auch lang genug bis zur Autobatterie.

Falls noch Fragen offen sind dann einfach schreiben.

Gruß
Trollmänchen


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2020)

Gut durchdacht, die originale Winsch noch redundant zu erhalten - Wie hast du die Umlenkung des Seils ausgeführt?


----------



## trollmänchen (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo Dorschbremse
Was meinst du mit Umlenkung?

Die Winde ist so ausgelegt das Ich das Boot   direkt auf den Trailer ziehe.
Die Handwinde ist auch zum Sichern beim Transport und somit kein Zusätzliches Gedöns.

Man sollte beim Kauf folgendes Beachten.
1) Ausreichende Zuglast auch bei einer etwas schrägeren Trailerrampe.
(Achtung diese Winden sind nicht zum Heben von Lasten geeignet.)
2) Die Einholgeschwindigkeit der Winsch. 
(Bei mir dauert es vom einhaken bis auf dem Trailer ca. 25 Sekunden)

Gruß
Trollmänchen


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte es nu so verstanden, dass die ursprüngliche Winsch wie üblich On-Top auf der Bugstütze verbaut bleibt und die elektrische Winde dahinter oä. befestigt ist;

Dementsprechend hätte nur die Handwinsch den passenden Winkel, um die Bugöse des Bootes korrekt in Richtung der Bugstütze zu ziehen. 
Ich habe bei nachgerüsteten Trailern schon Lösungen mit Umlenkrollen in der Nähe der Handwinsch gesehen - funktionell, aber optisch pottenhässlich.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich hatte es nu so verstanden, dass die ursprüngliche Winsch wie üblich On-Top auf der Bugstütze verbaut bleibt und die elektrische Winde dahinter oä. befestigt ist;
> 
> Dementsprechend hätte nur die Handwinsch den passenden Winkel, um die Bugöse des Bootes korrekt in Richtung der Bugstütze zu ziehen.
> Ich habe bei nachgerüsteten Trailern schon Lösungen mit Umlenkrollen in der Nähe der Handwinsch gesehen - funktionell, aber optisch pottenhässlich.


Also auf dem dritten Bild kann man ziemlich gut erkennen, wie das gelöst ist ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2020)

Aaaach - das Bild ist mir entgangen! 
Passt - Danke!   

Die meisten Nachrüstung die ich gesehen habe, haben die Elektrowinsch im Bereich Rahmen /Deichsel montiert drum die Nachfrage


----------



## Chips (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo Trollmännchen,

welches Bootsgewicht slipst du denn mit der 1360kg Winde?

Hast du das Stromkabel mit einem Stecker an die Verlängerung gekoppelt?

Warum baust du die E-Winde ab, Rostgefahr oder Diebstahl?
Das Boot hat von April bis Oktober einen Landliegeplatz im Hafen in Lippe und wird bei Bedarf geslippt.

Wollte die E-Winde anstelle der Handwinde anbringen, jedesmal mir Schraubenschlüssel und Ratsche arbeiten ist mir glaube ich zu umständlich.

Die Batterie ist erst 2 Jahre alt und durch 300km Anfahrt immer gut geladen 

Passt die Montageplatte anstelle der manuellen Winde auf den Trailer?

Chips


----------



## trollmänchen (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo Chips

Ich habe ein Yamarin 4510 mit Steuerstand und 50 PS Yamaha Viertakt. (Gewicht Boot mit Motor und Tank 24/12 Liter  ca. ?  600 Kg Plus)
Desweiteren ist das Boot immer voll aufgerüstet mit 3 X Elektrische Downrigger -abnehmbare  Trollingbar mit Halterung aus Aluminium und  Holz Bankirei - 
10 X Rutenhalter Scotty Striker - Köderboxen und Köder Weich Hartplastik und Gummi - 1 X Externe Batterie 130 AH für Echolot usw. -  Diverse Geber für Echolote und Fish Hawk X 4 - Sitzkissen -Anker - Rettungsmittel -  Side Planer usw. also ca. 900 Kg.
Zu deine Fragen
1) Entweder Manuelle Handwinde oder Elektrisch es geht nur eine Version BZW ich baue sie ab weil diese auch die Stützlast der Deichsel erhöht. Desweiteren würde auch die Umwelt Regen - Sonne usw. diese Unnötig Belasten. Hinzu kommt noch das wenn die Elektrische mal ausfällt ich noch die Option von Hand habe.
2) Das Kabel ist auf länge mit Stecker konfektioniert da es ein Ladekabel für Gabelstapler  ist. (ca. 10  Meter lang und mit Stecker zum kürzen beim Transport da sonnst unhandlich und zu schwer. Hinzu kommt noch die Schwerlast Krokoklemme. Die Teile habe ich mir im Internet Beschafft ansonsten mal bei dem Elektriker deines Vertrauen versuchen.
3) Nein die Montageplatte paßt nicht ohne Umbau auf den Windenstand.

Desweiteren habe ich den Trailer folgendermaßen aufgebaut.

PUR Laufrollen 
Slipprollen aus PUR geschäumt. Hier ist auf das Traggewicht zu achten.

Gruß 
Trollmänchen


----------

